# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  COIN vanish ERIC CHIEN

## LaRuina

Buenas, me preguntaba si alguno tiene el DVD de COIN de Eric Chien.
Y vuestra opinión sobre su Coín vanish, muy espectacular por cierto 

Una saludo  :Wink1:

----------

